# bash : Connection partage samba



## lethaeus (12 Février 2006)

Bonsoir,

J'aurai pu poster ceci aussi bien dans la partie Unix/Linux je pense, mais voilà ma question.
J'ai écris un petit script shell de backup de mon compte utilisateur (iBook) sur une machine distante sous Fedora Core 4. Cela fonctionne, mais il faut au préalable m'être connecté sur le serveur Samba de la FC4 "à la main".
Comment puis-je automatiser ceci (la connexion Samba) lors du lancement du backup dans mon script bash ?

Merci.
fabien.


----------



## Einbert (14 Février 2006)

A mon avis, la commande _smbmount_ devrait faire l'affaire; fais un _man smbmount_ pour plus d'info . Pour éviter de mettre ton username et passwd dans ton script, utilise l'option _credentials_ .
credentials=<nom_de_fichier>
              Indique  un  fichier  accréditeur contenant un nom dutilisateur
              (N.d.T. : «username») et/ou un mot  de  passe  (N.d.T. :  «pass-
              word»). Le format de ce fichier est de la forme :

                        username = <nom_d_utilisateur>
                        password = <mot_de_passe>

              Cette méthode est préférable à la solution de mettre les mots de
              passe en clair dans un fichier partagé tel que /etc/fstab. Soyez
              sûr de protéger de tels fichiers de manière appropriée.

Vouala.

A part cela, tu utilises quoi comme commande pour faire ton backup ? Si tu utilises rsync, tu n'auras même pas besoin de mounter au préalable le disc distant, car tu peux tout automatiser et en plus de façon secure via ssh  .

++


----------



## lethaeus (21 Février 2006)

Merci Einbert pour tes conseils. Je réponds seulement car j'étais en vacances, je n'ai donc pas encore essayé.
Effectivement j'utilise rsync, peux-tu m'en dire un peu plus à propos de cette sauvegarde via ssh s'il te plaît ?
Je débute un peu dans les scripts shell, c'est peut-être simpliste mon truc :

```
#! /bin/sh

# Quelques variables
source="$HOME/Documents"
target="/Volumes/backup/"
log="$HOME/Desktop/log_backupDocs.txt"

# Formatter les dates
the_day=$(date +%d) 
the_month=$(date +%m)
the_hour=$(date +%H)
the_minutes=$(date +%M)

# Nom du répertoire source
folder_name=$(basename "${source}")

# Vérification de la présence du rép cible
if cd $target
then
    # Backup avec rsync

    echo "Backup de Documents ...."

    echo "" >> $log
    echo "----------------------------------------------" >> $log
    echo Backup du repertoire $nom_dossier du $the_day'/'$the_month a $the_hour'h'$the_minutes >> $log
    echo "----------------------------------------------" >> $log

    rsync -vrup --delete "${source}" "${cible}" >> $log

    echo "" >> $log
    echo "**********************************************" >> $log

    echo "Termine avec succes."
    echo "Fin du backup."
    echo "Un fichier log se trouve ici : "$log
else
    echo "**********************************************"
    echo "Repertoire cible manquant!."
    echo "Vérifier le partage Samba."
    echo "**********************************************"
fi

echo "Fin du script."

exit 0
```
Merci.
f.


----------

